# Anyone else feels like caffeine is bad?



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

At least to me it looks like that. For that matter almost any substance that affects behaviour is quite bad. I can drink some green tea and it's almost okay. I get some energy, but if I just put in too much of it (small tablespoon of leaves) then I feel that my heart beats faster, that energy turns into hyperactivity and carelessness. I can down a 2L bottle of Mountain Dew (I don't do this anymore) and it feels odd afterwards. There's a feeling of hyperactivity, some shaking and slightly dulled senses. Apparently it feels similar to green tea aftereffects. I have heard of people "needing" several cups of coffee a day to get by or else they feel like shit. It's easy to abuse, has side effects and you ignore its filth (coffee is just plain nasty bitter drink, green tea is better, but it's still bitter and black tea is just the worst, only soulless people can drink that shit) only to feel that typical stimulant effect. So it has side effect, it's quite addictive and is stimulant. Probably not what I could call good or neutral, therefore it's bad. It's like really weak cocaine/crack.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

You call coffee and black tea bad but drink Mountain Dew  okay


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't like caffeine for no particular reason. Not that I think it's bad or something, I just don't like anything with high caffeine.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> You call coffee and black tea bad but drink Mountain Dew  okay


I literally wrote that I don't do that anymore. And it's been 1 or 2 years like that. Learn to read


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

* can drink


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

also you are always so salty to me no matter what I say. whats up with that


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

nvm, ill just block you like i should have 2 or 3 years ago


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

I do. Doesn't stop me from drinking it.

I learned to appreciate coffee in college and during my programming years.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

It's bad for me.
My battery is always full anyway. I don't need it.
Caffeine feels like flooding battery capacity to the point of being disadvantageous.
i.e.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

I just recently discovered the beauty of caffeine, unfortunately. Somehow, I made it to my mid-thirties without, even though I have kids. Lately, I have been taking a 100mg capsule in the morning, and I’m able to think so much more clearly instead of moving through my day on zombie mode.

Usually I only get a couple hours of sleep a night followed by 2-3 hours in the early morning. On a really good day, I get about six hours of sleep, but it’s all broken up into 1-2 hour segments thanks to my six month old. I honestly don’t know how I’ve made it the past six months without it.

I’m not generally “pro” substance use, but I think you can abuse just about anything if you don’t moderate. (Alcohol. Food. Sex. Exercise, even.)


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't think it's that bad. There's for sure worse things out there plenty of people are abusing, so someone having a few cups of coffee a day doesn't bother me much. I have a cup of coffee when I wake up because my meds give me kinda a hangover effect and the caffeine helps me to not wrap my car around a tree or sleep 12 hours a day. I don't think someone having 5+ cups a day is the healthiest, but I'm not going to make a fit about what other people choose to do with their bodies.


----------



## ilovegoodcheese (Oct 28, 2017)

yes it's bad... i do just a small coffe in the morning to wake up, that's all. 

Actually it was forbiddenn for a while in my country - Gustav III of Sweden's coffee experiment - Wikipedia


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Whoah, a tablespoon of leaves in a cup of water? That's spoon standing strong. No wonder you're feeling jittery. Peel the quantity back to a small pinch.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The red spirit said:


> At least to me it looks like that. For that matter almost any substance that affects behaviour is quite bad. I can drink some green tea and it's almost okay. I get some energy, but if I just put in too much of it (small tablespoon of leaves) then I feel that my heart beats faster, that energy turns into hyperactivity and carelessness. I can down a 2L bottle of Mountain Dew (I don't do this anymore) and it feels odd afterwards. There's a feeling of hyperactivity, some shaking and slightly dulled senses. Apparently it feels similar to green tea aftereffects. I have heard of people "needing" several cups of coffee a day to get by or else they feel like shit. It's easy to abuse, has side effects and you ignore its filth (coffee is just plain nasty bitter drink, green tea is better, but it's still bitter and black tea is just the worst, only soulless people can drink that shit) only to feel that typical stimulant effect. So it has side effect, it's quite addictive and is stimulant. Probably not what I could call good or neutral, therefore it's bad. It's like really weak cocaine/crack.


No. Too much of anything is probably bad, and if you have acclimated to not using it, that's good for you. It doesn't mean, in reasonable amounts, it is bad for anyone. 
I drink 2 cups of strong coffee with a splash of milk and 1 cup of Earle Grey tea 5 days a week. I usually skip it on the weekends (except for special occasions). I cut out all soft drinks years ago. 
In moderation, caffeine is not bad for you, and there are some benefits. 









Is Caffeine Really Bad for You? Here's the Truth


There's a lot of different information out there about the effects of caffeine. We investigated if caffeine is really bad for you. Here's what we found.




thethirty.whowhatwear.com


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

mia-me said:


> Whoah, a tablespoon of leaves in a cup of water? That's spoon standing strong. No wonder you're feeling jittery. Peel the quantity back to a small pinch.


I said it was a small tablespoon. So probably 2 grams and the cup I use is big, around 400 ml.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> No. Too much of anything is probably bad, and if you have acclimated to not using it, that's good for you. It doesn't mean, in reasonable amounts, it is bad for anyone.
> I drink 2 cups of strong coffee with a splash of milk and 1 cup of Earle Grey tea 5 days a week. I usually skip it on the weekends (except for special occasions). I cut out all soft drinks years ago.
> In moderation, caffeine is not bad for you, and there are some benefits.
> 
> ...


I remember that I found an article talking about research that showed that green tea drinkers have slightly increased lifespans due to antioxidant intake, but in that research they used green tea concentrate, which is way stronger than actual tea and therefore packs a lot of caffeine too. Those elders probably felt like they were drinking cocaine and yet they lived longer than those who didn't.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I said it was a small tablespoon. So probably 2 grams and the cup I use is big, around 400 ml.


It's still a lot since a true tablespoon must be flattened and not heaping. Regardless, it's logical to reduce caffeine intake if you're feeling jittery from too much caffeine. Or, you could quit drinking anything caffeinated if you're an extremist type.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The red spirit said:


> I remember that I found an article talking about research that showed that green tea drinkers have slightly increased lifespans due to antioxidant intake, but in that research they used green tea concentrate, which is way stronger than actual tea and therefore packs a lot of caffeine too. Those elders probably felt like they were drinking cocaine and yet they lived longer than those who didn't.


So do you know what caffeine actually is? The plants that contain it evolved it as a natural pesticide. It kills insects and interferes with the neurological receptors in mammals that tell them they are sleepy. 









Caffeine: A Powerful Organic Insecticide


Did you know that caffeine is an insecticide? Moreover, that the coffee plant (Coffea arabica and others) produces it inContinue Reading




laidbackgardener.blog













Three Things Caffeine Does In Your Brain


What happens in our brains when we drink coffee or tea or another caffeine delivery vehicle of choice? The story gets interesting when our favorite legal drug passes through the neural gates.




www.forbes.com


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

mia-me said:


> It's still a lot since a true tablespoon must be flattened and not heaping. Regardless, it's logical to reduce caffeine intake if you're feeling jittery from too much caffeine. Or, you could quit drinking anything caffeinated if you're an extremist type.


I don't really drink teas everyday, so for me it's not even something I could cut out as I don't drink them much to begin with. I only drink them few times per month. And that's for all teas, not only the ones with caffeine.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I don't really drink teas everyday, so for me it's not even something I could cut out as I don't drink them much to begin with. I only drink them few times per month. And that's for all teas, not only the ones with caffeine.


Regular caffeine consumers will have a higher tolerance level than someone who randomly overdoses on caffeine.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> So do you know what caffeine actually is?


A stimulant.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The red spirit said:


> A stimulant.


No that's merely a side-effect of it being an organic insecticide.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe caffeine is bad for the liver. I think spirulina is a better/healthy alternative for an energy boost (other than eating a healthy diet full of fruits and veggies). If a person suffers from not having enough energy even when getting an adequate amount of sleep, I guess that's something like chronic fatigue syndrome which is indicative of an underlying issue that needs to be healed.


----------



## JimT (May 31, 2010)

I used to drink lots of strong coffee and tea in my youth, and loved it. Drink real strong coffee with lots of sugar, and it's like liquid chocolate. But as I got older, my digestion started going off, and caffeine made it worse. Nowadays, in my dotage, I have to watch it. Just a half-cup of strong coffee after each meal, and then alternate tea with non-caffeine drinks the rest of the time.

My point: Age and health circumstances matter in the use of such things.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

No. Not having caffeine is bad.


----------



## Samael1 (Mar 4, 2021)

I do my best writing while drinking coffee. Really stimulates the mind and lets me immerse myself in what I'm doing.









9 Famous Geniuses Who Were Also Huge Coffee Addicts


Addicted to coffee? Well, you are in excellent company.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

No. It's been proven to have a protective effect against a lot of diseases, particularly neurological diseases but also cancers and heart and liver failures.


----------



## Rainbow Iris (Feb 28, 2021)

I can’t consume any caffeine, and haven’t been able to for many years. Something strange happened one day where I had been drinking coffee just fine until that point, but it suddenly gave me something like an abnormally severe panic attack that made me feel like I was dying, and after that, I could never have it again without the same thing recurring. I think I developed an intolerance to it. Anyhow, I no longer have tea or chocolate, either, and was never really all that into soda, so it has now been about thirteen years since I’ve had coffee. Incidentally, maybe five or six years after that coffee incident, the same thing happened with alcohol, and I discovered that I can no longer tolerate it either. The effect was the same, with the extra severe panic attack, except it was even worse and it kept happening over the course of the next few days, accompanied by flushing, abdominal pain, and an acidic feeling in my muscles. So I no longer consume any alcohol, either. I might be allergic or something.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

When I bumped my coffee drinking from one small (4-6 ounce of dark roast) cup to two small cups per day, I very quickly developed lumps in both breasts. My doctor said it’s a well known effect. Sure was news to me! Scared me to death! I am now largely decaffeinated. My health went back to good, thank goodness.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Imo the original post is ridiculous tbh. Personally, I have no idea what people are talking about when they say "caffeine dependency." Ooh ahhh, you get a headache and feel sort of fatigued / foggy for a day or so. Is it really that serious? As for the energy spike leading to carelessness...lmao, if you have that little self-control over your own behavior then sure, it's bad for you personally, I guess.



> and you ignore its filth (coffee is just plain nasty bitter drink, green tea is better, but it's still bitter and black tea is just the worst, only soulless people can drink that shit)


Your logic is that because you personally think that it is bitter, nasty, etc. people are ignoring the "filth?" I like the taste. More for me if you don't.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I usually take ancient Chinese medicine to improve my energy levels. It is much more natural and can help with weight loss.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I've switched to decaf. I'm way too old to be drinking caffeinated drinks. Heart attack and HBP, hello. Way too sensitive to it. When I was younger I didn't even care.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, I cut out regular caffeinated tea a long time ago (and I've never liked coffee). I drink green and other herbal teas now, it has considerably less caffeine in it than coffee. What I like most about this is I've been able to cut down more heavily on my milk and sugar intake as well. (I drink 3-4 cups of tea a day so that begins to add up).
Green tea took me a little time to get used to admittedly, but you adapt.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't think caffeine is bad at all, but I do believe that some people are more sensitive to its effects than others, and it affects some people in different ways from others. Some people with anxiety can't have coffee due to their anxiety, but, and idk if it's due to my ADHD, but I find two cups of coffee improve my mindset, because I do find it really does help me focus. There was a study on coffee drinking that came to this conclusion (CVD standing for cardiovascular disease):


> A nonlinear association between coffee consumption and CVD risk was observed in this meta-analysis. Moderate coffee consumption was inversely significantly associated with CVD risk, with the lowest CVD risk at 3 to 5 cups per day, and heavy coffee consumption was not associated with elevated CVD risk.


Caffeine is also been shown to be good for memory. 
I can't handle red bull or any of those other drinks, however. I end up just getting really jittery. I used to drink those when I worked in fast food, because of the pressure to be in the moment and act quickly, and I was in my 20's then. I haven't drunk those kinds of things for years for that reason.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes definitely. I think caffeine is very bad for you. ChurchofJesusChrist.org. If you please. Check it out. You don't have to of course.


----------

